# bloonskiller911 2015 lambing thread



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 29, 2015)

we have Suffolk cross ewes that we are breeding to a north country cheviot ram. Lambs are arriving as we speak so I thought I would start my lambing thread, we actually had a oops back in October from a ewe that was already bred.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow  

-cough- pictures -cough-


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Wow
> 
> -cough- pictures -cough-


x2


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 30, 2015)

The first picture is of a few of the ewes, the furthest one back is actually the mother of the first little lamb.  Next is our buck, Fluffy.  And new lambs.  The first lamb was born unassisted, and look at those ears.  My wife had to help with the second lamb you see being cleaned off, her head was out but the feet were curled under, she flipped the feet out and the ewe delivered her fine, which is a plus! She had a still born last year.  The last picture is the lamb that was helped all dried off.  I am at work today but we had another ewe penned up last night, so hopefully more lambs, and of course pictures, soon!!!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Feb 16, 2015)

So I have gotten way behind on a lambing thread.  2 sets of twins born today 3/4 north county cheviot 1/4 Suffolk.  And two sets of twins one on the 2nd and the 4th. here are pictures of all of them.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Mar 18, 2015)

Well we have hit a string of bad luck, hopefully it is over.  knock on wood.  had a ewe prolapse, first time that has happened for us, pulled the lamb, it was dead, lost the ewe a few hours later.  then my wife came home to feed last night and the buck had jumped the creek, slipped on the mud and was stuck in freezing cold water, for who knows how long, and he died shortly after I got him out.  rough 4 days here.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 18, 2015)

sorry to hear


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, @Hens and Roos, but that is something we all face in livestock/pets.


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 18, 2015)

That is awful, hope your luck turns back around really quick (I just knocked on wood over here too).


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh my gosh, so sorry    and I hope things start going better real fast!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2015)

I am so sorry. 
Hoping things do take a turn for you.
Yes, part of farming but still never easy.
Hope the children are taking this all ok. Can be hard on the young ones.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Mar 21, 2015)

believe it or not, the girls took it very well.  Its the wife that is having the most difficulty.  she has found both cases while I was at work and she wasn't strong enough to get the buck out of the creek by herself.  he was too far gone once I got home


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## AriesX (Mar 22, 2015)

That's awful.  It's so sad when animals die.  I hope your luck changes.


----------

